# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  برای ایجاد ی پروژه در شیر پوینت به چه چیزهایی نیاز دار م

## 850725115

مدیر محترم  اساتید گرامی 


لطفا راهنمایی قدم به قدم بنمایید که چه از چه سرویس ها و نرم افزارهایی باید استفاده کنم  لطفا توضیح بدین

بعد از نصب windows server 2008   شروع به نصب   Microsoft SharePoint Designer 2010 کرده ام  اما نمیدانم حالا باید از کجا شروع کنم 

[

----------


## amin1softco

عزیزم باید ابتدا Microsoft SharePoint server را نصب کنید

----------


## 850725115

ممنونم 

میشه  مطالب اولیه یا آموزشی رو هم در اختیار من قرار بدین 


باتشکر

----------


## amin1softco

برای نصبش به اینجا مراجعه کنید .
http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...-r2-fa-ir.aspx
بقیشم در بخش کتاب ها و مقالات چیزای خوبی معرفی شده...

----------


## hakim22

بعد از نصب Sharepoint server
باید Sharepoint SDK رو نصب کنید
پیشنهاد من این است که Sharepoint SDK documentation رو هم دانلود کنید تا لیست کامل فرمانها رو در اختیار داشته باشید

برای بسیاری از پروژه ها ممکنه بخواهید از Silverlight استفاده کنید بد نیست اون هم داشته باشید البته برنامه نویسی برای Silverlight خودش یک دنیایی است

برای افزودن قابلیت های خاصی به سایتهای sharepoint خوبه که با Jquery هم آشنایی داشته باشید و همچنین ASP.NET رو بدونید. 
در کل چیزهای زیادی میتونه به شما کمک کنه که به عنوان یک Developer حرفه ای در Sharepoint پیش بروید

----------

